# Excel - page numbering > 1



## i.bridge (Feb 23, 2006)

We have recently upgraded from version 2000 to 2003. The page numbering I had which started at 15 by entering page number+14 has changed from 15, 16, 17 etc to 24, 34, 44 etc.

When I simultaneously enter the centre and left footer with the same formular the number correctly show 15, 16, 17 etc. However if I then delete the right hand footer the centre footer changes to 24, 34 ,44. If I then delete the centre footer the right hand footer also changes to 24, 34 etc.

Please help, as I want to use right hand footer to match page numbering from word.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

I think you need to post some dummy data on here for us to look at to help you with this.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

On my older Excel 97 the first page number is controlled from:
File/ page setup/ first page number (default is auto)
Then the tab HEADER/FOOTER custom footer chooses the information (page number etc.) in the left/right/center locations.
If you are numbering some alternate way you might consider this simpler method. I think its likely your newer version retained something similar.


----------



## i.bridge (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you. Unfortunately I have the same problem using the page setup thread.


----------



## i.bridge (Feb 23, 2006)

Refer attached.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

i.bridge, absolutely intriguing, I have no idea why it is doing it, but it does in my Excel as well.
I have overcome the problem by placing &Page+5 in the right hand footer and &Page+14 in the left and centre positions or &Page+5 in just the centre position and that works for me.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

I.Bridge
On the right hand page coding - add a space after the last number. That should sort it


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice one Villan, I haven't seen that before, how did you find that?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

OBP
I used to do a lot of that sort of thing, but a bit grey now. However, you know what its like when you start looking at the issue - you don't want to give up.
Didn't spend very long. Tried retyping in the coding in a new spreadsheet but the same problem. I then played around a bit, and I suddenly had this brainwave to put a space at the end of the right page number. Low and behold it worked.
Its nice when it works LOL 
Cheers
Les


----------



## i.bridge (Feb 23, 2006)

Many thanks Villan & OBP for uour help - ues it worked.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Not sure how to do it, but would somebody be kind enough to mark this thread as solved please.


----------

